# Happy New Year!



## abyss (Oct 15, 2008)

Happy New Year Everyone and may your fish stay healthy,your water stay clean and most of all you don't forget to feed your fish new years day if you can get out of bed! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## Greeneye (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy New Year!!!!! Newby here...what a wonderful site!! I have learned so much-and did not realize cichlids come in different varieties and colors- Amazing!!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Happy New Year!! :dancing: I hope everyone has a safe and fun New Year's Eve and let's hope we all get through this next year relatively unharmed! :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Greeneye said:


> Happy New Year!!!!! Newby here...what a wonderful site!! I have learned so much-and did not realize cichlids come in different varieties and colors- Amazing!!


Welcome to cichlid forum! If you ever have any questions or concerns feel free to pm me or any of my other fellow mods  Though I'm the nicest one :lol:

Happy new year!!!!! I have a feeling 09 is gonna be a good year!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy New Year to all of the people who make Cichlid-Forum the forum I've grown to love and appreciate...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Like me?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> Like me?


Nope, the people that were here before you...

Of course like you!


----------



## mr limpet (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy new year to all also.You guys are full of information that really helped me out.Thanks.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Welcome to cichlid forum! If you ever have any questions or concerns feel free to pm me or any of my other fellow mods  Though I'm the nicest one :lol:


Dunno about the nicest... although he's pretty handy when it comes to making stands :thumb:

Happy New Year !!!!

:dancing:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy New Year, everyone!

Best wishes for the new year! Let's make it the best yet!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

See.... I'm nicer than NorthShore


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Ok, Jonathan, I'll be the bad mod so you can be the good one.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

An absolutely wonderful New Year to everyone on the board. You guys are the greatest!!! May you and your fishies be 100% healthy in the upcoming year(s)! :thumb: :fish: =D>


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

ROTFL @ *TheFishGuy* & *NorthShore*.

You two aint got nothing...everytime *Number6* enters a forum, the theme music for Darth Vader goes off in my head. You know the tune form the original Star Wars, at the beginning when Darth first enters the captured rebel ship.

Happy New Years everyone. I'm almost sober now after six hours sleep. 
(New years was almost 14 hours ago for me).


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

DeadFishFloating said:


> ROTFL @ *TheFishGuy* & *NorthShore*.
> 
> You two aint got nothing...everytime *Number6* enters a forum, the theme music for Darth Vader goes off in my head. You know the tune form the original Star Wars, at the beginning when Darth first enters the captured rebel ship.
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Thats great. Now thats all thats going to run thru my head when I see Number6 in a forum. hahahah. Nothing against Number6 either, its just what im going to think now haha.

Happy new years all!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a catchy tune :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Happy new year... and next year remind me of my age before I go to the night club...

I'm going back to bed...........


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You're 40.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> You're 40.


 :lol: :lol:

Wow! What a "nice" guy! :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

34... but today it feels like 54...

going back to bed................ again......................................


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, I turn 34 January 9th !


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> Hey, I turn 34 January 9th !


Too funny... I just turned 34 Dec 15th...

and we joined the forum about the same amount of time apart...

coincidence or creepy...

LOL


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Um.... Creepy...


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Want to see it get more creepy... hey TFG... from the beginning of your fish keeping career, what has been your favorite fish for the majority of that time...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oscars, followed by convicts


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Happy new year, everyone...

And don't let TFG jerk your chain. I'm the nicest. :wink:

Blunt, but nice...


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> Happy new year, everyone...
> 
> And don't let TFG jerk your chain. I'm the nicest. :wink:
> 
> Blunt, but nice...


Your a fluffy little kitten Kim.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Toby_H said:


> Want to see it get more creepy... hey TFG... from the beginning of your fish keeping career, what has been your favorite fish for the majority of that time...





TheFishGuy said:


> Oscars, followed by convicts


Mine's Oscars too... but Dempseys (the other most common fish in the hobby) is my second...

But fortunately for him and his family the similarities only revolve around age & fish...



I bet his old butt wasn't at the club on NYE

But then again I bet he wasn't a zombie for a day and a half becaues of it 

And to close my little tangented babble session... Kim, ya just might have TFG beat on niceness... But just to make sure I think we should have a Moderator Nice-Off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Your a fluffy little kitten Kim.


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight......... :roll:

I think there's a little something on your nose DFF......


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> DeadFishFloating said:
> 
> 
> > Your a fluffy little kitten Kim.
> ...


Mate, I don't leave any behind.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

DeadFishFloating said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> > DeadFishFloating said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

:thumb:

Now that's a man I've GOT to respect!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

=D> =D> =D> =D> :lol:

That's exactly how I got through high school :lol:


----------

